# 2005 X-Series Schedule and info.



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Last night at our banquet we officially announced the schedule for 2005! 

The schedule is as follows:

Sunday, April 24th 2005 - Mosquito Lake at the State Park ramp
7 a.m. - 3 p.m.

Sunday, May 15th 2005 - Portage Lake at New State Park ramp
6:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.

Sunday, June 5th 2005 - Berlin Resevoir at Bonner Road ramp
6 a.m. - 2 p.m.

Sunday, June 26th 2005 - Presque Isle at Erie, PA
6 a.m. - 2 p.m.

Sunday, July 24th 2005 - Chautauqua Lake at Long Point ramp
6 a.m. - 2 p.m.

Sunday, August 14th 2005 - Lake Erie at Black River ramp.
6:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.

CHAMPIONSHIP will be back at Chautauqua Lake in New York
September 24 and 25th.

The X-Series website will be updated soon!

Looks like its going to be another great year!

X-Series Webmaster
http://www.thex-series.com


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

i heard vics sporting was gonna do a walleye series anyone else here that


thanks bob


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about it but feel free to give Vic's Sports Center a call to find out. There number is: (330) 673-7600.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Bill, Will you be fishing this year? I've actually been eyeing the schedule myself and was talking with Vic about it at the boat show.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't made my mind up yet about the X-Series. I'll be doing the web stuff and helping them out that way but not sure about fishing it.

Currently I'm set to do 4 open tournies in the 100% Payback events that Rory Franks runs...I'm also signed up in our local bass club, Berlin Basscasters.

I'm trying to leave a much play time as possible so I can go to Erie and crappie fish also this spring. 



Reel Man said:


> Bill, Will you be fishing this year? I've actually been eyeing the schedule myself and was talking with Vic about it at the boat show.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Bill very happy to hear of your plans!!! Keep an eye on the online roster to make sure you dont get shut out!!!

How you gonna get away with webmastering the x page and not fishn???!!! You gotta go for at least a couple!!!

Either way - lookn forward to it - from what I gathered at the boat show things should get to that elusive 60 team capped field - ALSO- but not final - looks like some STRATOS boat help - fingers remain crossed!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

I will be fishing a couple of opens, and Lakes Trail. Also I am going to fish a couple of tournaments in the Norton Bass Circuit. We fished in that circuit last year and it is a well run circuit. So those are the tournaments I will be fishing this year. Oh Yeah I forgot to mention the Wednsday nighters out at Portage Lakes. Anyone else fish on wednsdays nights at portage?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

triton bill
How can I ghet more info on the berlin basscasters tournaments?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Berlin BassCasters is a club that one gets into by invite from an existing member. We fish 6 tournaments per year a different lakes plus a 2 day championship at the end of the year. We hold meetings from November through March and tourneys from April through September. We have a family day usually in August. We have around 20 members.

It's not the easiest club to get into unless you know someone that's in there already and they bring you to a meeting.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks, I was looking for open week night tournaments on berlin like they used to hold
on thursdays a few yesra back. The X-series schedule looks nice but it looks like one would have to buy licenses for three states to fish all events?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

They still have the Thursday night tournies out of Berlin and Dutch Harbor ramp.

X-Series will require 3 licenses this year. You could buy temporary license for PA and NY if you didn't want the yearly fee.



goodday said:


> Thanks, I was looking for open week night tournaments on berlin like they used to hold
> on thursdays a few yesra back. The X-series schedule looks nice but it looks like one would have to buy licenses for three states to fish all events?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to fish the X-series again and some opens. Like the NOAA on Berlin and the Icebreaker on Portage. hope to make a few thursday nighters on Berlin too..


----------

